# 1990 audi 200 electrical question



## vwkid_Zach (Dec 14, 2007)

I was looking at a 1990 audi 200 turbo quattro. Its a manual 5 speed car. The seller claims the car wont start because it needs a neutral safety switch. Now, I searched on all of the euro parts websites I know of and even google searched it and I cant seem to find the part. Do these cars even have neutral safety switches??


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

No they don't.


----------



## vwkid_Zach (Dec 14, 2007)

Ok. Thanks! Not pursuing that car then if the guy doesnt even know what he's dealing with...


----------

